
Show HN: Apijack – API of All Trades - pinehqcom
http://apijack.com/docs/
======
pinehqcom
Maybe you are like us, tired of spending hours on complicated APIs with
incomprehensible documentation. We decided it was time to fix this. We are
trying to make it easier to be a developer in 2020 and beyond, by making
functionality available through an API. This way, you won't need to implement
it yourself or use a library that might break upon updates or other weird
stuff.

What do we do for you?

* Lots of reusable things to use to make your own software faster * The API will always be compatible with previous issues * Technical Support - talk with our engineers whenever you need us * Provide you with documentation just the way you want it

Try it for free without having to submit any credit card details. You can
signup here
[https://app.apijack.com/accounts/signup/](https://app.apijack.com/accounts/signup/)
and see our documentation here:
[https://apijack.com/docs/](https://apijack.com/docs/)

I'd love to hear from you - what can you use, what can't you use?

Did you find any bug? Is there anything that you'd love us to add? Any
specific API you'd like to have integrated in apiJack?

Don't be shy! Send us your feedback!

------
jetti
I have some feedback from reading your docs.

1.) Don't use httpie for the examples. It isn't standard and it is confusing
for those who have no experience with it. I had to navigate to the httpie
website to see how the tool works just to look at your documentation because
you say that JSON is required but your documentation doesn't use valid JSON
because httpie does the work for you. I would suggest using curl for the
examples.

2.) I'm curious as to why you are using POST for almost all the requests.

3.) Are you adding more endpoints to this service? I'm curious the motivation
behind the current functionality as most of it seems to be very niche in how
applicable it is.

~~~
pinehqcom
Thanks for taking the time to read and go write this super beneficial feedback
Jetti!

1.) The reason why I choose httpie over curl is that it is a lot shorter and
just show the essential instead of setting the applicaton/json and having json
as a string, but you're right. I'll translate all the examples to curl in the
next coming time.

2.) The APIs do not fit the standard CRUD/Resource (Rest) approach. Our small
team discussed a lot about how to do it and tried different ways but it made
it harder to remember was it with a POST, or GET? Both kinda made sense, and
what when you wanted parameters with as GET?

3.) We will be adding a tonne. First, we wanted the platform up and running as
basic as possible. We got inspired by the "API Marketplaces" where everyone
can upload an API, but we want to address the problems with poor quality,
latency, and documentation. The idea is to have one place to use/pay/do.

Almost nobody signed up compared to the visitors we got from HN. Can I ask you
if you signed up or not and how come?

~~~
jetti
As for number 2, I think it may be more confusing for potential users since it
doesn’t follow a pattern that is typical.

I did not sign up. I don’t have any need for anything you provide at the
moment. I think some of the endpoints are going to be very niche. I have never
needed to post anything to pastebin. Most languages provide functionality for
a UUID as well.

~~~
pinehqcom
Thanks again Jetti!

